
Fusion is not 20 years in the future.It’s 50 years in the past–and we missed it - zero_kool
https://fusor.net/
======
ALittleLight
"The deuterium in a single cubic meter of seawater contains the as much energy
as nearly 1,400 barrels of crude oil - enough to supply the civilizaton's
energy needs for hundreds of millions of years - until long after the Sun
itself has flamed out."

What does that sentence mean? It seems like a claim that the energy of 1,400
barrels of crude oil is enough to sustain civilization for a long time, but
that seems implausible to me. Also, off by an order of magnitude on the
timeline for the sun burning out.

Whenever I read stuff like this now I start to get paranoid that this is
written by GPT-3.

~~~
i-am-curious
That's 1 cubic meter. We have a lot more seawater?

------
joeberon
I can’t possibly believe that this would not already have been pounced on by
both scientists and major governments if it were as promising as made out
here, sorry.

~~~
mathw
Likewise. Also, it says there has been little progress, but there are numerous
test reactors providing loads of data, ITER is being built, there's a lot of
knowledge about how to do this now. It's still tremendously difficult and
probably tremendously underfunded, but I'm not sure the claim that "many" have
concluded it to be impossible is remotely founded.

But I do have a friend who works at the UK's fusion research centre, obviously
she believes in what they're doing!

------
vbezhenar
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusor](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusor) :
Fusors are not considered a viable concept for large-scale energy production
by scientists.

~~~
C4stor
Who is to say we need "large-scale" energy production though, except the
companies selling energy ?

~~~
tlb
They're also not suitable for small-scale energy production. You have to put
in more energy (to accelerate the ions towards the center) than you can get
out (as heat).

~~~
sneak
Seems like a perfect project for SoftBank.

